# Porterhouse Perfection



## cookking (Jun 14, 2011)

These are 21 day dry aged Porterhouse steaks, they are 28 oz. each that I cooked this past Sunday evening.






Served with grill baked potatoes and fresh chived sour cream, creamed spinach, and Crabmeat Maison made with Louisiana jumbo lump crabmeat over avacado slices. Actually except for the Crabmeat Maison, everything was cooked out on the grill.





Made for an excellent meal!


----------



## Griff (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are STEAKS.


----------



## TimBear (Jun 14, 2011)

1 Word- "AWESOME"


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice!!! Perfect looking meal!!


----------



## friesian_rain (Jun 14, 2011)

*  Your subject title says it all  *


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 15, 2011)

If it's one thing I want on my death bed its steak...and that looks like the one I would order, awsome man


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 15, 2011)

That's heaven!


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 15, 2011)

T that plated picture is KILLER!


----------



## muddave (Jun 15, 2011)

Your my new friend


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah!


----------



## BigAL (Jun 16, 2011)

"Smack you mouth in the face" good!  Nice job!


----------



## Don Cash (Jun 16, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> *  Your subject title says it all  *



Ditto!!


----------



## Hubba Bubba1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I voted for you on BSK forum..
Looks awesome!!


----------



## cookking (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Hubba! I appreciate all of your comments but, I only got 3 out of fiftysomething votes in a steak throwdown. Oh well, at least I know I ate a winning steak.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 19, 2011)

TimBear said:
			
		

> 1 Word- "AWESOME"



Ditto what Tim said!!


----------

